# The Chronicles of Blessing



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

Our white pigeon, Blessing, came to us May 28. We knew nothing about birds but this bedraggled white bird walked up and knocked on the door and we couldn't turn her away. She has been teaching us how to care for her. 

We give Blessing a mixture of wild bird seed, brown rice, unpopped popcorn, green split peas and lentils. The only places we could find to buy pigeon food had it in 50 lb bags which seems ridiculous to buy for one bird. Blessing has let us know that we need to ditch the popcorn. She sits there and picks all the popcorn out of the dish and throws it on the floor before she eats. Ok, we get the hint, no popcorn.

She is in a wire dog crate - the kind large enough for a very good sized dog. The bottom is a plastic tray over wire. If she wants attention, she jumps from her perch to the bottom making a very loud noise. She does this until we come talk to her. Then she rewards us by cooing at us.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, I have doves that stomp the cage loudly as well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Blessing sounds like a wonderful pigeon. Smart too - knew just where to go for help. You might try Kaytee Dove Mix for Blessing. We get ours at Petsmart and the pigeons seem to like it. It has some larger peas in the mixture. I think ours come in 5 lb bags and the price is pretty reasonable. I enjoyed reading about her.


----------



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

I'll check out PetSmart. We buy wild bird seed from PetSmart that has doves listed on the bag but I don't think it is the Kaytee Dove Mix. That's what we put in the feeders outside too because we have so many doves in the yard. 

We also put out compressed seed blocks for squirrels but the blue jays have run off the squirrels because they claim the seed blocks. The cardinals like it too. They look like woodpeckers chopping off seeds from the block.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just thought that I, too, would add, that Mr. Squeaks has the "STOMP" down to a fine art! NOT ONLY THAT, but he beaks his bell to boot! So, we end up with ring, stomp, ring, stomp, stomp and finally, the WING FU exercise!!

"Yes, Squeakers! I HEAR you and and I AM getting UP to feed you and let you OUT of your "prison!"

He also does his STOMP DANCE the minute he sees me opening the front door after I've been out and about! 

I've had the feeling for a loooong time that I think he's - uh - kinda spoiled?! 

Oh, yes, one more thing...putting him "to bed" before I GO TO BED is OUT of the question...see activities above! *SIGH*

Shi (owned!)
Squeaks (OWNER!)


P.S. Squeaks sends GREETINGS to BLESSING and says: "Keep up the good work!"


----------



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

I got a good laugh about putting Mr. Squeaks to bed before you go to bed. We discovered that one doesn't work with Blessing either. My husband covered up Blessing's cage too early one night and sat down to watch TV. We looked over and Blessing was doing her best to pull the sheet off. She'd stomp then yank at the sheet. Stomp then yank at the sheet. I finally got up and uncovered her. She settled right down. Who is training who? Hubby never covered her up too early again.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nmillerhhi said:


> I got a good laugh about putting Mr. Squeaks to bed before you go to bed. We discovered that one doesn't work with Blessing either. My husband covered up Blessing's cage too early one night and sat down to watch TV. We looked over and Blessing was doing her best to pull the sheet off. She'd stomp then yank at the sheet. Stomp then yank at the sheet. I finally got up and uncovered her. She settled right down. Who is training who? Hubby never covered her up too early again.


ROFL!!

I wonder if Blessing and Squeaks are related?? Sounds like "birds of a feather" to me!!

Anyone who says pigeons aren't smart, have NO idea what they are talking about! He teaches me stuff all the time! Sometimes I think I'd match Squeaks' "smarts" against some people any day! Wonder what that says about the human gene pool in some cases, eh? 

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

We have been trying to find what Blessing really likes. She tells us what she doesn't like. I put a swinging perch in her cage. Nothing. I put this toy with a bell on it in there. Nothing. But today, hubby was hooking up the new stereo I bought. We turned on an AC/DC cd to check on volume, speakers, etc. I started dancing around. Blessing started dancing too. So, I guess Blessing likes hard rock!! AC/DC at least!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks has a bell hanging down in his home too. Took him AGES to beak it. But, one morning, I heard ping....ping...then a really fast ping/ping/ping! Couldn't figure out what he was doing until I lifted the cover. He was in his nest basket, beaking the bell and then, would grab the clapper and shake like the dickens! Smart birdie as all this "noise" was designed to get me UP so he could get OUT! 

Have you tried hanging a mirror for Blessing? Males, especially, seem to like them. Some pijies also like small stuffed toys...

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks

P.S. I see that Blessing is teaching you about dancing TOO! LOL


----------



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

Actually I wash our dog toys whenever I do laundry so one day I put one of them in Blessing's cage. She ignores it but Maggie, our mini dachshund, is highly incensed that a dog toy is in the bird cage. After all, ALL of the dog toys belong to her.

My sister had a dove for about 20 years. Her dove would get on the speaker and dance whenever they played Rolling Stones music.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Blessing sounds like quite a character. 

My birds do not like unpopped popcorn either, but they do eat whole corn that comes in the seed mix. You might try the yellow to orabge color corn.

Thank you for sharing your story about Blessing. How about a picture?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

nmillerhhi said:


> We have been trying to find what Blessing really likes. She tells us what she doesn't like. I put a swinging perch in her cage. Nothing. I put this toy with a bell on it in there. Nothing. But today, hubby was hooking up the new stereo I bought. We turned on an AC/DC cd to check on volume, speakers, etc. I started dancing around. Blessing started dancing too. So, I guess Blessing likes hard rock!! AC/DC at least!!


Maybe you should put the toy with the bell back in AND play AC/CD H*LLs Bells -- see what happens?  She may just wind up liking the bell - LOL.

I loved this because today we discovered that Juliet (our 8-yr old ringneck) seems to have a liking for Metallica (of all things ). Was "laughing" the whole time Sandman was playing.


----------



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

I have an update on Blessing today. When we got her, we weighed her. She was 14 ounces. We have had her since May 28 and today, July 6, she weighed in at 17 ounces. My son came over today and commented that she has really improved in her looks since we've had her. 

A couple of days ago, I noticed that Blessing was shoveling food out of her bowl using the side of her beak. I said "Blessing, stop doing that". She immediately stopped and looked at me. Actually, she gave me what we call "the Maggie look". When scolded, our mini dachshund, Maggie, gives us this "what? me? I didn't do anything" look. But Blessing did actually stop doing it!!


----------



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

Here is a picture I took of Blessing tonight, July 6, sitting in her roost in her cage. She looks so much better and her tail feathers are returning.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Blessing is really looking good, and that's a nice weight gain you've managed! As to the seed flinging/scooping out .. best to just get used to it  She may have stopped today, but it's a favorite thing for most pigeons to do. 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She is lovely. How lucky you both are.


----------



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

I took Blessing to an avian vet last week. She got a clean bill of health and had everyone laughing with her attitude. I warned them she would argue before doing what you want!! Vet put her hand in the cage and Blessing flapped her wings and growled, then got on the vet's hand. She sat nicely on the scales to be weighed. Vet said she is obviously eating well. Blessing didn't like having her beak opened and peered into - she snapped at the vet over that one. 

Blessing has been picking on my mini dachshund, Maggie. The other dogs ignore her. Blessing jumps down on the floor of her cage really hard to get Maggie's attention and then flaps her wings like crazy. Maggie goes nuts and Blessing just looks down at her. Every time Maggie settles down, Blessing does it again!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nmillerhhi said:


> I took Blessing to an avian vet last week. She got a clean bill of health and had everyone laughing with her attitude. I warned them she would argue before doing what you want!! Vet put her hand in the cage and Blessing flapped her wings and growled, then got on the vet's hand. She sat nicely on the scales to be weighed. Vet said she is obviously eating well. Blessing didn't like having her beak opened and peered into - she snapped at the vet over that one.
> 
> *Blessing has been picking on my mini dachshund, Maggie. The other dogs ignore her. Blessing jumps down on the floor of her cage really hard to get Maggie's attention and then flaps her wings like crazy. Maggie goes nuts and Blessing just looks down at her. Every time Maggie settles down, Blessing does it again*!!


Shades of Squeaks and Twiggy, the cat! I call Twiggy Squeaks' personal trainer! Twiggy will deliberately "bait" Squeaks into chasing her into the bedroom. Twiggy jumps up on the bed. Squeaks can't fly, so he looks up at her giving her the devil! Then, Twiggy will jump down and the chase is on again! 

At first, I thought it just an accident and Twiggy just got too close to Squeaks when he was in mate mode. Nope, she deliberately walked close by him and then turned to look to see what he was doing! Of course, he falls for the chase every time!

No dull moments living with fur and feathers!!

As much as I tell Squeaks to keep his beak shut, he's sending KUDOS to Blessing! He says ya gotta keep 'em in their place! 

He DOES rule the other two cats the rest of the time and with his "attitude," they respect him...

Hugs and Scritches to Blessing

Shi


----------

